# Old Carboys



## Zog (May 17, 2012)

I came across a stash of about 20 carboys in a friend's barn today. They were purchased in the 60s and 70s by my friend's father for making wine. They may have been purchased used. Most look to be 5 gallon, with a few larger and a few smaller. My friend will sell these to me and I'd like to give him a fair price. I've seen modern used 5 gallon carboys listed on craigslist for about $15. I've seen posts of people buying them as low as $6. But these are quite old and I wonder if they have "antique" value. I'm actually in need of about 10 of them for my own use. Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 17, 2012)

I personally would give him - like you mentioned 6 dollars a piece for the complete lot or so . I have purshased carboys for 1 dollar per gallon for carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

Well I've heard of folks on here snagging them for as much as $25.00 each. I think $15 is a good price if you need them, $10.00 is a great price. Like Steve said, I would offer a price for the entire batch ($6-8 each), take them home and shine them up. Relist the ones you don't need on Craigs list for $20 and be willing to come down in price. Hopefully you'll recover the costs for the ones your keeping. Be up front with your friend on what your plan is. 

I don't see any "antique" value in them. Good luck and keep us posted on how you make out. Remember location has everything to do with pricing. I can buy brand new 6 gallon carboys for $32 in my town.


----------



## bzac (May 18, 2012)

New carboys are about 20-25 bucks where i come from and typicaly at garage sales I pay 5 or 6 bucks for used ones , I have about 40 of them all bought used , can't say as I've ever paid more than that for any of them .

The big demi johns (15 gallons) usually go for 20 bucks.


----------



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

bzac said:


> New carboys are about 20-25 bucks where i come from and typicaly at garage sales I pay 5 or 6 bucks for used ones , I have about 40 of them all bought used , can't say as I've ever paid more than that for any of them .
> 
> The big demi johns (15 gallons) usually go for 20 bucks.



40? ...............




................. 40!?


WOW I thought I was getting alot and I have 4 lol

but then again my winery is a 10x10 spare room that is full of stuff :<


----------



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

bzac said:


> New carboys are about 20-25 bucks where i come from and typicaly at garage sales I pay 5 or 6 bucks for used ones , I have about 40 of them all bought used , can't say as I've ever paid more than that for any of them .
> 
> The big demi johns (15 gallons) usually go for 20 bucks.



40? ...............



................. 40!?


WOW I thought I was getting alot and I have 4 lol

but then again my winery is a 10x10 spare room that is full of stuff


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 18, 2012)

bundle them together for sure, Antique value doesn't really come into play for glass carboys, unless they're those special ones from Italy or France. I would prolly give him between 7-10 dollars pre carboy...you have to remind him they were just sitting in a barn, not being used. Or tell him you'll trade 2 bottles of wine per carboy


----------



## jswordy (May 18, 2012)

I'll buy those used demijohns all day for $20. I have never seen a used demijohn here! The closest new ones are 150 miles from here at $69.95. 

The least I have ever paid for a used carboy here is $15. I have friends out scouting for them all the time. Hard to find in these parts. Saw an ad where a guy had 20 fivers for $20 each, 80 miles from me. Got in touch, he already had just 2 left, not worth the trip.


----------



## g8keeper (May 18, 2012)

as was mentioned before in a different thread, i remember when i bought my equipment about 7 years ago....the going price for a brand new mexican 6 gallon was about 20 bucks....lol...how the times have changed.....everything keeps going up and up....except my paycheck, that is....


----------

